# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Medication stew causes nightmares, hair loss (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: Six months ago, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism, for which I have been on Synthroid. My biggest concern is hair thinning, to the point of having to use a hairpiece and wig at times. Further, I have nightmares and want to know when they will stop.View the full article


----------

